# major problems



## Bones7 (Aug 4, 2021)

How do I get in touch with someone in management support, by text, by phone, by twitter.
I have 2021 Model 3, They replaced by main battery 3 weeks ago because of bug of some kind causing it not to recharge.
I had to take it back this past Monday with basically the same problem. Their solution, put in another battery!
I love my car but I am having a problem with continuing to replace the most expensive part.
I need a major solution, possibly Tesla replacing my car and taking it to figure out this major problem.

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

If you're on Twttler, perhaps you can twit to The Elon himself. Otherwise, not much you can do. In MY experience emails, phone calls all go unanswered.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Look up your local service center on Google Maps, it will have a phone number. That number directly calls the Service Center.

The problem you describe will probably solve itself. Tesla is not going to keep sending the Service Center more new batteries for that VIN, so they probably have orders now to find whatever damaged the last two before installing the third. If they blow another battery, you might just end up with Tesla buying the car back simply due to the fact that at some point it's cheaper to do that than keep replacing the battery.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Bones7 said:


> How do I get in touch with someone in management support, by text, by phone, by twitter.
> I have 2021 Model 3, They replaced by main battery 3 weeks ago because of bug of some kind causing it not to recharge.
> I had to take it back this past Monday with basically the same problem. Their solution, put in another battery!
> I love my car but I am having a problem with continuing to replace the most expensive part.
> ...


I'm assuming that it is under warranty and that you aren't paying for the repairs (yes, your time to take back and forth to service center is worth something)

As such, then it is Tesla who is paying to have the battery replaced. Trust me, swapping the battery once is a last resort solution. It's pretty rare that they do that. Replacing the battery twice is unheard of. It's definitely getting escalated to fix the problem.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Replacing the battery twice is unheard of. It's definitely getting escalated to fix the problem.


That's why I'm guessing Tesla is only sending another battery on the condition that they fix whatever blew the last two first. They're not going to keep sending one after the other to be destroyed.


----------



## Bones7 (Aug 4, 2021)

JasonF said:


> Look up your local service center on Google Maps, it will have a phone number. That number directly calls the Service Center.
> 
> The problem you describe will probably solve itself. Tesla is not going to keep sending the Service Center more new batteries for that VIN, so they probably have orders now to find whatever damaged the last two before installing the third. If they blow another battery, you might just end up with Tesla buying the car back simply due to the fact that at some point it's cheaper to do that than keep replacing the battery.


It is in service center now. I am hoping they will supply me another car and use mine to dig into and keep anybody else from having the problem.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Bones7 said:


> It is in service center now. I am hoping they will supply me another car and use mine to dig into and keep anybody else from having the problem.


Replacing a battery pack makes sense if the battery was damaged from too high or low charging. Do any of your invoices mention the charging or other equipment?

Bob Wilson


----------

